# what to do



## widepud (Apr 28, 2004)

ok,i have 8 rbps,and they are all still too small to breed,but out of the 8 i would expect to get atleast one pair.if this happens,and they start to breed,will there be problems w/ them and the rest of the piranhas in the tank?? and how big will they be when they can start breeding?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

One of my tanks, a 150gal, has 9 adult reds that have been breeding for 3 months
now. I can see maybe 3-4 pairs, as I have eggs about every week in one of 4 
different nesting sites. When 3 pairs breed simultainiously, there is some injury,
but otherwise nothing real serious. During breeding other fish stay away, and 
sometimes float near the top to avoid breeders.


----------



## widepud (Apr 28, 2004)

thank you.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

yep! I agree with nubsmoke. I have a 120gal with 6 adult reds, and they all formed into pairs. Not much agression are seen among them when they breed, but occassionally there will be minor injuries here and there. Most piranhas will breed about 6", but from what I hear they will be capable of breeding at approximately 2 years of age or so. good luck though!


----------

